# Penn Slammer 360 / 460 Ostsee-Pilken?



## michel66 (27. September 2003)

Hallo, ich bin "neu" hier im Board und habe auch gleich eine Frage - über "Suche" bin ich da nicht entscheidend weitergekommen.

Nun zur Frage:
Ich möchte mir zum Pilken auf der Ostsee (vom Kutter) eine neue Rolle zulegen und kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen der Penn Slammer 360 (355g) oder Penn Slammer 460 (520g)?

Ist die 460er evtl. beim Pilken schon zu schwer? Oder kann man mit dem höheren Gewicht leben und hat dafür gleichzeitig eine Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Norwegen?

Wer Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen hat, bitte melden.

Vielen Dank - Michael

#h


----------



## Jirko (27. September 2003)

hallo michael,

erst einmal ein herzliches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























 im anglerboard.

du hast deine frage schon beantwortet michael, für die ostsee reicht die 360er allemal. für´s leichte und sogar mittlere pilken bis in tiefen von 100m in norwegens fjorden oder küstengewässern, würde ich dir die 460er empfehlen.

also, wenn du vorhast, mal nach norwegen zu fahren, dann sollte es die 460er werden. für das pilken auf der ostsee reicht die 360er. eines ist ja mal fakt michael, sind beides qualitativ hervorragende rollen. habe selbst eine 360er :k

kleiner tip - schau mal HIER rein, haben im oktober noch eine 15%ige rabattaktion auf alle penn produkte zu laufen #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2003)

Moin Michel!
Willkommen bei uns im Board.


----------



## masch1 (27. September 2003)

Hi michel Willkommen am Board#h

Ich hab sie Slammer 460 die lässt sich für die Ostsee auch gut angeln ich bin voll zufrieden mit der. Ich hab sie mir eigentlich für Norge gekauft

Der Jirko hat ja schon alles gesagt und den Link gepostet bei dem ich sie gekauft hab#h #h


----------



## michel66 (27. September 2003)

Vielen Dank allen, die bisher auf meine Anfrage bzgl. der Penn Slammer 360 / 460 geantwortet haben. 

Die Entscheidung steht kurz bevor, sieht so aus, das ich mir kommende Woche die Slammer 360 zum Pilken für die Ostsee kaufen werde und für Norwegen zum Pilken (nicht die 460) die 560.

Zur Zeit läuft ja noch das Angebot im AWS mit dem Rabatt auf Penn-Produkte, sofern ich nichts günstigeres noch angeboten bekomme, werde ich da zuschlagen und mein zukünftiges Weihnachtsgeld anlegen.

Ich denke, ich werde es nicht bereuen und viel Freude und Spaß mit den Penn-Rollen haben.

Grüße aus dem Norden - Michael :z


----------



## Quappenqualle (28. September 2003)

Hallo michel66, herzlich wilkommen!

Also ich denke, du brauchst wirklich nur eine 460. Die reicht für die Stationär-Aufgaben sowohl auf der Ostsee und auch in Norge. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir ja einfa´ch nur eine Ersatzspule zulegen! Ist bei der Origimal-Slammer leider nicht dabei.
Fjordbutt hatte sich beide bestellt (360 und 460) und wir waren beide beim ersten anblick der Meinung, dass die 360 doch etwas lütt ist. .
Ich glaube im übrigen,dass die 460 und die 560 den selben Body haben und sich einfach nur durch die etwas größere Schnurfassung und den höheren Preis der 560 unterscheiden..


----------



## michel66 (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mir nach reiflicher Überlegung nun doch 2 Slammer zugelegt, die 360er für die Ostsee zum "light Pilken" und die 560er für Norge zum dortigen Pilken.

Die 460er bzw. 560er (gleicher Body) ist mit über 520g deutlich zu schwer für das Pilken auf der Ostsee - da reicht mir die 360er locker. Die Slammers laufen übrigens butterweich und ich hoffe, viel Freude und Erfolg mit den Rollen bei meinen anstehenden Angeltörns zu haben.

michel66 :z


----------

